# Rescued Wood



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*Slabbing Small Logs Yesterday*

Yesterday we had bad weather, so I had a gap to do some work in the shop instead of being outside helping my wife erect the new pasture fence.

A job that has taken a back seat for a while was to slice up some salvaged wood for final drying and also for sending samples to a couple of guys who have requested it.

Please note that the colours in these photos are very muted, and are much richer in real life.

Firstly, Spalted Avocado









.
Yellowwood









.
Natal Mahogany









.
Very Fresh Wild Plum - Unfortunately the colour deepens quite quickly as it dries.









.
I start with a very simple sled for these small logs, and then just run the cut face along the bandsaw fence.









Here is the Wild Plum and Avocado ready to be hung in the rafters to dry


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Slabbing Small Logs Yesterday*
> 
> Yesterday we had bad weather, so I had a gap to do some work in the shop instead of being outside helping my wife erect the new pasture fence.
> 
> ...


Great looking lumber with nice grain!


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*A New Fallen Tree for Harvesting*

My nephew told me yesterday afternoon, that a tree had been blown over during the very high winds we had 2 days ago, and he thought it was a Yellowwood tree. Needless to say, I jumped into the car and sped off to confirm his suspicion. Unfortunately he was wrong, it was a Wild Plum tree (Harpephyllum Caffrum).

It fell over outside our local court about 80 metres from where a Wild Plum had fallen over about 2 years ago. Fortunately for me, when that previous one fell, the council's chainsaw was out of action and they happily accepted my offer to cut it up and remove it for them. I have already used some of that previous load, but I had to cut it into manageable (short) pieces as I didn't have a Slabbing Jig at that time.

*This *time I have my home made Alaskan Jig all ready to slab the tree in situ








so today I'll be off to town to harvest a good amount of slabs as long as I can handle, hopefully at least 2 metres long each.

.
I promise to post pics of the operation, but for now I only have a couple of pics of the tree on the ground.









.
Here's my foot for visual scale.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *A New Fallen Tree for Harvesting*
> 
> My nephew told me yesterday afternoon, that a tree had been blown over during the very high winds we had 2 days ago, and he thought it was a Yellowwood tree. Needless to say, I jumped into the car and sped off to confirm his suspicion. Unfortunately he was wrong, it was a Wild Plum tree (Harpephyllum Caffrum).
> 
> ...


How about some detailed pictures of your Alaskan mill? I need one, only I don't have a welder… Looks like you bolted yours together.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *A New Fallen Tree for Harvesting*
> 
> My nephew told me yesterday afternoon, that a tree had been blown over during the very high winds we had 2 days ago, and he thought it was a Yellowwood tree. Needless to say, I jumped into the car and sped off to confirm his suspicion. Unfortunately he was wrong, it was a Wild Plum tree (Harpephyllum Caffrum).
> 
> ...


I feel like comming to help you cutting the tree, if I can fly!


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *A New Fallen Tree for Harvesting*
> 
> My nephew told me yesterday afternoon, that a tree had been blown over during the very high winds we had 2 days ago, and he thought it was a Yellowwood tree. Needless to say, I jumped into the car and sped off to confirm his suspicion. Unfortunately he was wrong, it was a Wild Plum tree (Harpephyllum Caffrum).
> 
> ...


I second the request for the mill…. I do weld and would like to see how its made. I would put it on my to do list.
Nice score!


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *A New Fallen Tree for Harvesting*
> 
> My nephew told me yesterday afternoon, that a tree had been blown over during the very high winds we had 2 days ago, and he thought it was a Yellowwood tree. Needless to say, I jumped into the car and sped off to confirm his suspicion. Unfortunately he was wrong, it was a Wild Plum tree (Harpephyllum Caffrum).
> 
> ...


Nice score. Can't wait to see the wood that you rescue from this.

Keep us posted.

Scrappy


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *A New Fallen Tree for Harvesting*
> 
> My nephew told me yesterday afternoon, that a tree had been blown over during the very high winds we had 2 days ago, and he thought it was a Yellowwood tree. Needless to say, I jumped into the car and sped off to confirm his suspicion. Unfortunately he was wrong, it was a Wild Plum tree (Harpephyllum Caffrum).
> 
> ...


For those who have requested the design both here and on PM, I'll get the details up on a new post in a couple of days. It won't happen today as I'll be out of town on business.

Cheers


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *A New Fallen Tree for Harvesting*
> 
> My nephew told me yesterday afternoon, that a tree had been blown over during the very high winds we had 2 days ago, and he thought it was a Yellowwood tree. Needless to say, I jumped into the car and sped off to confirm his suspicion. Unfortunately he was wrong, it was a Wild Plum tree (Harpephyllum Caffrum).
> 
> ...


That's going to be a lot of wood


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *A New Fallen Tree for Harvesting*
> 
> My nephew told me yesterday afternoon, that a tree had been blown over during the very high winds we had 2 days ago, and he thought it was a Yellowwood tree. Needless to say, I jumped into the car and sped off to confirm his suspicion. Unfortunately he was wrong, it was a Wild Plum tree (Harpephyllum Caffrum).
> 
> ...


I have just posted the next part in this series


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *A New Fallen Tree for Harvesting*
> 
> My nephew told me yesterday afternoon, that a tree had been blown over during the very high winds we had 2 days ago, and he thought it was a Yellowwood tree. Needless to say, I jumped into the car and sped off to confirm his suspicion. Unfortunately he was wrong, it was a Wild Plum tree (Harpephyllum Caffrum).
> 
> ...


The Alaskan Mill Details are HERE


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*And so I Slab the Tree*

I didn't get to the Wild Plum on the weekend due to other more pressing matters that demanded my time. Fortunately, the Council hadn't tackled the fallen tree yet, apart from clearing up some of the mess.
.
The Trunk behind me in this pic is the one I slabbed today.








.
I had to cut some pieces off 








.
to make it possible to slab the tree.








.

*Step 1*
Attach a guide rail to the log and start the Alaskan jig on the rail ensuring that the chain is set far enough down to miss the screws holding the rail in place.








.

*Step 2*
Cut all the way to the end using wedges to keep the kerf from crimping down on the bar & chain.








.
Lift off the slab & admire the wood inside the log








.

*Step 3*
Now set the cut depth to suit your requirements, and run the Alaskan on the newly cut face








.
and repeat step 2









Continue repeating steps 1-3 until you reach step 4
.

*Step 4*
Sharpen the chain as often as necessary








.
.
Some pics of the stash - Note that these slabs are 7 cm (almost 3 inches) thick
























.
Has anyone ever found Spalting in a LIVE tree before???








.
This wood is SUPER wet and heavy. 








It needs no excuse to crack while drying, so I need to paint these ends tomorrow morning.

I had two mechanical failures today, so I didn't get all the slabs I intended. I'm away for the day tomorrow so I really hope the Council doesn't take "my" tree away before I get back to it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *And so I Slab the Tree*
> 
> I didn't get to the Wild Plum on the weekend due to other more pressing matters that demanded my time. Fortunately, the Council hadn't tackled the fallen tree yet, apart from clearing up some of the mess.
> .
> ...


pretty amazing grain patterns and colors there. great score!


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *And so I Slab the Tree*
> 
> I didn't get to the Wild Plum on the weekend due to other more pressing matters that demanded my time. Fortunately, the Council hadn't tackled the fallen tree yet, apart from clearing up some of the mess.
> .
> ...


so beautiful…reminds me that i really need to start cutting up 'n turning that yellowwood! =] hope your score doesn't get snatched up, now that the beauty is exposed! i missed out on about a truck load of that podocarpus, i figure i can't be greedy though =] look forward to what you make of it in the future..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *And so I Slab the Tree*
> 
> I didn't get to the Wild Plum on the weekend due to other more pressing matters that demanded my time. Fortunately, the Council hadn't tackled the fallen tree yet, apart from clearing up some of the mess.
> .
> ...


beautiful ,
great score !


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *And so I Slab the Tree*
> 
> I didn't get to the Wild Plum on the weekend due to other more pressing matters that demanded my time. Fortunately, the Council hadn't tackled the fallen tree yet, apart from clearing up some of the mess.
> .
> ...


Fantastic Wood! I'm glad to see you're not playing around and are wearing proper attire… Good Man!!


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *And so I Slab the Tree*
> 
> I didn't get to the Wild Plum on the weekend due to other more pressing matters that demanded my time. Fortunately, the Council hadn't tackled the fallen tree yet, apart from clearing up some of the mess.
> .
> ...


I agree, great score and beautiful wood! Love the jig as well.


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *And so I Slab the Tree*
> 
> I didn't get to the Wild Plum on the weekend due to other more pressing matters that demanded my time. Fortunately, the Council hadn't tackled the fallen tree yet, apart from clearing up some of the mess.
> .
> ...


Oh my! What beautiful wood. Great find!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *And so I Slab the Tree*
> 
> I didn't get to the Wild Plum on the weekend due to other more pressing matters that demanded my time. Fortunately, the Council hadn't tackled the fallen tree yet, apart from clearing up some of the mess.
> .
> ...


Great wood and interesting blog.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

PG_Zac said:


> *And so I Slab the Tree*
> 
> I didn't get to the Wild Plum on the weekend due to other more pressing matters that demanded my time. Fortunately, the Council hadn't tackled the fallen tree yet, apart from clearing up some of the mess.
> .
> ...


Beautiful slabs and good to see that you are wearing proper gear.

I suppose the tree might not have been completely alive if it was already spalted? or it was diseased?


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*Windfall this morning - Yellowwood*

I received an unexpected call this morning from our local tree-feller asking me if I would be interested in some discount wood.

They had felled a Yellowwood tree, and the proposed buyer had left town for a couple of weeks, so they turned to me.

Please understand that Yellowwood (Podocarpus latifolius) is South Africa's National tree, and is endangered. It may only be felled by special permit.

The most recent commercial price list I can find shows Yellowwood planks in less than 200 mm widths selling at an average price of about R19 000 per cubic metre, and boards over 200 mm wide selling at about R21 000 per cube rough milled and dried.

Here is the main trunk average diameter is 550 mm and 1.8 m long.








.
And for those who don't speak metric:-









That trunk alone should yield about 1.4 cubic metres after milling.

There was also a pile of the branches








.
Probably 2 to 2.5 cubes in total after milling.

The best part of it all?
I paid R1 000 (including delivery).
.


----------



## dougdeg (Jan 29, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Windfall this morning - Yellowwood*
> 
> I received an unexpected call this morning from our local tree-feller asking me if I would be interested in some discount wood.
> 
> ...


whats the grain look like, Never heard or seen it before, Have fun


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Windfall this morning - Yellowwood*
> 
> I received an unexpected call this morning from our local tree-feller asking me if I would be interested in some discount wood.
> 
> ...


Judging from the end it looks like it might have a mottled, interesting grain. I hope you let us see it after planing it. Congrats on this rare acquisition.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Windfall this morning - Yellowwood*
> 
> I received an unexpected call this morning from our local tree-feller asking me if I would be interested in some discount wood.
> 
> ...


Not familiar with yellowwood It be good if you could post some milled photos. Congrats on the wood score


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Windfall this morning - Yellowwood*
> 
> I received an unexpected call this morning from our local tree-feller asking me if I would be interested in some discount wood.
> 
> ...


Cool Can you give an OKIE the exchange rate. If it's protected do you have to provide documentation when you make anything. Like the ivory issue in showing it is a certain age to be allowed to be sold.

7.42 rands = $1 american ? R19 000 =19000R or 19R ?


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Windfall this morning - Yellowwood*
> 
> I received an unexpected call this morning from our local tree-feller asking me if I would be interested in some discount wood.
> 
> ...


Guys, I'll definitely post some shots after milling - probably after Christmas.

Hey Jag (or santa) yes the exchange rate is about 7.42 SA Rand (ZAR) to the US Dollar (USD), so narrow boards are R19000.00 about $2560.65 per cubic metre.

In terms of the permits - No, I don't need to prove legality if/when I sell any boards/projects, but if ever challenged by law enforcement, I must satisfy them about the legality of the source of the wood. My first yellowwood score was from the municipal dump (smaller pieces that weren't sold) and I have pictures of that. This latest score was a business deal, and I have paperwork on it. Age of the wood does not enter into it unless it is from before the tree was classified as endangered, as in salvage from old buildings etc.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Windfall this morning - Yellowwood*
> 
> I received an unexpected call this morning from our local tree-feller asking me if I would be interested in some discount wood.
> 
> ...


I've slabbed the first log.

Pics are posted here


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*Junk Pile Find*

My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.

When I saw the inside, I was seriously intrigued by the rich pink colour that showed in the cut, so I cleaned up the off-cut piece to get a better look.

Here is an uncleaned piece next to a cleaned piece.








.
Needless to say, I have confiscated the other "junk" wood and she'll just have to use purchased pine for her next project.
.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Junk Pile Find*
> 
> My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.
> 
> ...


Got some nice looking grain. Wonder what kind of wood it may be?


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Junk Pile Find*
> 
> My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.
> 
> ...


Looks like cherry to me!! What does it smell like when you cut it? Great find!! You could make something really great, and resurrect these boards into something special!!


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

PG_Zac said:


> *Junk Pile Find*
> 
> My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.
> 
> ...


Great Lookin Wood


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Junk Pile Find*
> 
> My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.
> 
> ...


definetly cherry in my boof, looks like it has some nice figure to it. Make something for the wife and she'll be happy you confiscated it. Maybe a nice jewelry cxhest or something that will be hers personally. They love that stuff no matter what it is, thats experience talkin there. Nice find, I guess there really is treasures left all around for us to find. I must be looking in the wrong places. Wheres your secret treasure chest again….lol


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Junk Pile Find*
> 
> My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.
> 
> ...


Cherry from SA, I would think more towards pink ivory or some other exotic to us here in the satates. I would sure like to find some of it myself. Now, about this goat tree house…......


----------



## pete57 (Jan 22, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Junk Pile Find*
> 
> My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.
> 
> ...


In the recent past, I have seen several kinds of wood, My friend owns a sawmill( Hollister Sawmill & Lumber) here in PA. what I am getting at is that I have some cherry that is about 10 years old and it looks like what you can get now, but I saw some really old cherry that he just cut up for a customer and it was a lot different in grain, but the color was consistant. The same with oak, I just built a wet/dry sink in Shaker style and used oak planks that came off a barn, the person I got it from has had it 35yrs and the guys at my guild estimate it to be 250 yrs old. I have not wanted to build anything out of oak lately, the grain was like night and day. the stuff we have today has such wide grain patterns compared to the old stuff. That ruined me, but the good thing is I still have a big pile left to plain and get ready for when the times come to use it. Anyone out there ever build anything out of Sasafrass????


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Junk Pile Find*
> 
> My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it's nigh on impossible to find cherry grown in SA - it is very uncommon.

I'm almost positive that this is one of the Eucalyptus varieties commonly grown in the area. Unfortunately I couldn't discern a clear smell while cutting as I'm quite bunged up at the moment, but it did smell kind of minty (menthol?) after waxing.

Papadan, we are just fostering the goat for a while, so I'll be reclaiming some of the woods in January.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Junk Pile Find*
> 
> My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.
> 
> ...


Great score on some found wood. Never know what someone else piled up as scrap. Looking forward to seeing some projects out of that.

Scrappy


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Junk Pile Find*
> 
> My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.
> 
> ...


What a find. BTW why does a goat need a platform in a tree?


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Junk Pile Find*
> 
> My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.
> 
> ...


The tree platform was to give the goat a place to climb (as goats do) and to give him access to natural browsing.

Stay tuned Scrappy - the first project using this wood is in finishing at the moment. See this blog for the start of the project.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Junk Pile Find*
> 
> My wife found some long lengths of really grotty looking wood in the junk pile left behind by the previous tenants of the farm, and decided to use them to build a platform in a tree for the goat. She asked me to cut one of the lengths for her, so I did.
> 
> ...


Scrappy - Here is the project finished.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*Yellowwood Slabbed*

Further to my Yellowwood windfall, I slabbed the first log yesterday. I chose to cut the largest of the "small" pieces, as it promised to contain an interesting crotch grain.

I carefully measured my cuts to get as close as possible to the centre lines of the main trunk and the forks to get a book matched pair of slabs at the centre.

*First cut*
Yes, interesting crotch grain








.

*Book matched centre*
I set these two in the sun for this photo as the pictures in the shade are quite muted.








.

*The whole log after slabbing*








.

*Side view of the collection.*








.

*Note:*
These slabs are about 1m long and 30 to 50 cm wide, and 45mm thick.

Unfortunately the very distinct differences in the grain faded a little as the surface dried a bit, but I'm sure it will show up well when it is finished.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

PG_Zac said:


> *Yellowwood Slabbed*
> 
> Further to my Yellowwood windfall, I slabbed the first log yesterday. I chose to cut the largest of the "small" pieces, as it promised to contain an interesting crotch grain.
> 
> ...


This wood certainly has some interesting figure to it. It looks like you are having fun milling your own lumber. I have always thought this would be interesting to do. I can certainly envision some interesting projects from the crotch wood that will have lots of character.


----------



## THEGREATPUMPKIN (Nov 21, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Yellowwood Slabbed*
> 
> Further to my Yellowwood windfall, I slabbed the first log yesterday. I chose to cut the largest of the "small" pieces, as it promised to contain an interesting crotch grain.
> 
> ...


Great job, I'm new to this what systym do you use and how expensive is it to get into cutting your own wood? JIM


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Yellowwood Slabbed*
> 
> Further to my Yellowwood windfall, I slabbed the first log yesterday. I chose to cut the largest of the "small" pieces, as it promised to contain an interesting crotch grain.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim,

I made my own Alaskan Mill that I attach to my chainsaw. I have no idea how much they cost if you buy one new, but mine cost me less than $30 plus time.

The biggest cost would be the chainsaw.

Check my earlier blogs for the details of the Alaskan and how I use it.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*Yellowwood Slabbed and Stickered for Drying*

Do you remember this picture from Rescued Wood #4 ?








.
.
Well, I've slabbed it and stacked it for drying.








.

I cut the boards 30mm thick so that I can have wide boards a good 1" available after final milling. This post is about my stacking method, but I can't resist showing off some of the beauty exposed by the milling.
.

*First Cut*








.

*Tornado Flame grain*








.
To give you a good size reference








.
After slabbing the whole lot, I put them back together in sequence (including one of the partial-round offcuts) and mark them with a triangle and a board number. I also record the fell date, slab date and species on the painted ends.








.
Then I stack them in sequence with 3/4" stickers for air flow. In this case, my stickers are skinny parquet blockettes destined for the dump.
















.
I place one of the partial-round offcuts on top and then bind the whole log together with ratchet straps.








.
Strapping them together like this ensures good stability while drying - any tendency to warp is counteracted by the rest of the log.

Marking and stacking like this makes it very easy to find book matched pairs long after the wood is dried and stacked on lumber racks.

I have 10 boards, 8 of which are wider than 30cm (24") at the narrow end.
*Edit*
I goofed on the measurements - All of boards are wider than 30cm (which is 12" not 24") , and 8 of them are wider than 45 cm (18")

I've slabbed many logs, but I am still amazed at the beauty that I find inside the log every time I lift off the first cut.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Yellowwood Slabbed and Stickered for Drying*
> 
> Do you remember this picture from Rescued Wood #4 ?
> 
> ...


Man, I like that shot of the cut log stickered and bound. 
Thx for sharing.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Yellowwood Slabbed and Stickered for Drying*
> 
> Do you remember this picture from Rescued Wood #4 ?
> 
> ...


Very well documented post on your process, thank you for your time and trouble. Some very good info for anyone who would like to know how to mill their own lumber. Looks like you will have some beautiful wood to work with.

David


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Yellowwood Slabbed and Stickered for Drying*
> 
> Do you remember this picture from Rescued Wood #4 ?
> 
> ...


these are a beauty. will make for some great furniture


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Yellowwood Slabbed and Stickered for Drying*
> 
> Do you remember this picture from Rescued Wood #4 ?
> 
> ...


great idea, using the strap clamps, should work as well if not better than weights.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Yellowwood Slabbed and Stickered for Drying*
> 
> Do you remember this picture from Rescued Wood #4 ?
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see what you do with that 'pot of gold'


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*I've got some work to do Tomorrow*

Our local tree feller called unexpectedly yesterday to ask if I would like some Eucalyptus that was going to go to the dump, but they couldn't bear to see such good wood go to waste. Obviously the answer was yes !!!!!!

So they brought me a trailer load of old dry trunk sections, some of which have started rotting on the outer sections. There is still some good usable wood inside, so it is on my list to do.

After I showed them the Yellowwood they brought me a couple of weeks ago, they asked if I'd like to visit them at their worksite today to check if I want some of the Euc they are busy felling. Two monster trees - one long dead and on still living - about 20-30metres tall. They are threatening to fall on a couple of businesses, and just had to come down.

Rather than have them chop the trunks into chunks they can lift, I had them tow the trunk sections up the steep slope into the park where I can work on them.

Here is the worksite. On other side of the felling operation, you can see the nursery that was the main property at risk, and to the right of that are 3 other businesses that were in danger.









.
This is the second largest of the pieces I'll be slabbing for the next few days starting tomorrow. This is going to be a *LOT* of work, but worth it in the long run.









.
For those who don't know Eucalyptus, after milling it is known as Saligna, and is very hard with colours ranging from almost white through pastel yellows, pinks, blues, and even purples. It is an excellent wood for floors, decks, furniture, house trim, fencing, - basically everything. It is a pleasure to work with, and finishes up beautifully.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *I've got some work to do Tomorrow*
> 
> Our local tree feller called unexpectedly yesterday to ask if I would like some Eucalyptus that was going to go to the dump, but they couldn't bear to see such good wood go to waste. Obviously the answer was yes !!!!!!
> 
> ...


sounds like great news!

another nice thing about Euc. trees is that they are straight and tall. which yields a very good amount of lumber with little waste.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *I've got some work to do Tomorrow*
> 
> Our local tree feller called unexpectedly yesterday to ask if I would like some Eucalyptus that was going to go to the dump, but they couldn't bear to see such good wood go to waste. Obviously the answer was yes !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice score. Looking forward to seeing pics of the slabs.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *I've got some work to do Tomorrow*
> 
> Our local tree feller called unexpectedly yesterday to ask if I would like some Eucalyptus that was going to go to the dump, but they couldn't bear to see such good wood go to waste. Obviously the answer was yes !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for keeping us up to date, this is another bargain, cant wait to see the finished product. 
Regards
Cher


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *I've got some work to do Tomorrow*
> 
> Our local tree feller called unexpectedly yesterday to ask if I would like some Eucalyptus that was going to go to the dump, but they couldn't bear to see such good wood go to waste. Obviously the answer was yes !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, we'll have to wait many months to see any finished products coming out of these logs. I've heard that air drying takes about 6 months per inch of slab thickness.

Not to worry though, I will post some pics of the slabs, and maybe the slabbing process as well.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*17 metres of Prime Eucalyptus Trunk*

Yesterday, just for interest, I measured the trunk sections that were given to me for milling. These 7 pieces of tree trunk total a touch over 17 metres.








.
The smallest diameter is at the tailgate and is 175mm (7") and the largest trunk diameter (in the foreground) excluding the sections that stick out from branches is 630mm (25").

Sections of chopped off branches protrude up to 300mm from the main trunk, and are giving me a few issues as my Alaskan can only handle 600mm wide cuts.

In the picture above you can see I have started slabbing one of the intermediate sized logs.
Here is some of the beauty that was hidden inside.








.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

PG_Zac said:


> *17 metres of Prime Eucalyptus Trunk*
> 
> Yesterday, just for interest, I measured the trunk sections that were given to me for milling. These 7 pieces of tree trunk total a touch over 17 metres.
> 
> ...


Very nice lumber. What rig are you using to mill it?


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *17 metres of Prime Eucalyptus Trunk*
> 
> Yesterday, just for interest, I measured the trunk sections that were given to me for milling. These 7 pieces of tree trunk total a touch over 17 metres.
> 
> ...


Hey Eagle1,
I made my own Alaskan Mill that I use on my Stihl MS 460 chainsaw.

See the details here


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *17 metres of Prime Eucalyptus Trunk*
> 
> Yesterday, just for interest, I measured the trunk sections that were given to me for milling. These 7 pieces of tree trunk total a touch over 17 metres.
> 
> ...


thats some beautiful slabs


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *17 metres of Prime Eucalyptus Trunk*
> 
> Yesterday, just for interest, I measured the trunk sections that were given to me for milling. These 7 pieces of tree trunk total a touch over 17 metres.
> 
> ...


Yes Sharon, they are stunning - I'll be posting more slab pics as I get through the other logs.


----------



## bandman (Feb 12, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *17 metres of Prime Eucalyptus Trunk*
> 
> Yesterday, just for interest, I measured the trunk sections that were given to me for milling. These 7 pieces of tree trunk total a touch over 17 metres.
> 
> ...


Great slabs and salvage! Its great to see the material put to good use and not landfilled or chipped.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*This Stuff is Seriously HARD*

I have only ever dealt with smallish pieces of already dried Saligna, and my current slabbing operation is teaching me a few things.
First - Fresh-cut Eucalyptus is HARD. It took us about 30-40 minutes to cut each of the approximately 3m slabs.
Second - Fresh-cut Eucalyptus dulls chainsaw blades quite quickly. I was getting less than 2 slabs per sharpening. That's ridiculous - I slabbed the whole Yellowwood trunk without needing to sharpen the chain even once.
Third - Saligna is beautiful and worth the effort I'm putting in.








.
This tree has some sections of beautiful straight-grain which will be perfect for furniture legs, shelves, flooring etc. and some sections with beautifully whorled grain perfect for display pieces like counters, doors, table tops etc.








.
Just by the way, these colours are accurate although a little muted because the weather was overcast.


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *This Stuff is Seriously HARD*
> 
> I have only ever dealt with smallish pieces of already dried Saligna, and my current slabbing operation is teaching me a few things.
> First - Fresh-cut Eucalyptus is HARD. It took us about 30-40 minutes to cut each of the approximately 3m slabs.
> ...


looks a lot better than most of the euc. i get around here….there's too many holes in most of em…hear you on the hardness though, when i was cutting it once i remember thinking "what is this stuff, stone!?"


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *This Stuff is Seriously HARD*
> 
> I have only ever dealt with smallish pieces of already dried Saligna, and my current slabbing operation is teaching me a few things.
> First - Fresh-cut Eucalyptus is HARD. It took us about 30-40 minutes to cut each of the approximately 3m slabs.
> ...


That is really pretty lumber!! Whatcha gonna build with it?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *This Stuff is Seriously HARD*
> 
> I have only ever dealt with smallish pieces of already dried Saligna, and my current slabbing operation is teaching me a few things.
> First - Fresh-cut Eucalyptus is HARD. It took us about 30-40 minutes to cut each of the approximately 3m slabs.
> ...


That's really pretty stuff. Hope you post something you make


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *This Stuff is Seriously HARD*
> 
> I have only ever dealt with smallish pieces of already dried Saligna, and my current slabbing operation is teaching me a few things.
> First - Fresh-cut Eucalyptus is HARD. It took us about 30-40 minutes to cut each of the approximately 3m slabs.
> ...


I think when the wood is dry enough, I'll make bookshelves, flooring, counters, doors, table tops, balustrades, boxes, - Whatever fills the need at the time.

Maybe the first will be a name board for our new home.

Not to worry - I will post pics when I make projects from this wood.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*Internal Stresses in Wood*

We all (should) know that wood naturally has some internal stresses that on occasion cause the wood to warp in various ways. These stresses *NORMALLY* tend to surface during moisture changes or sometimes during removal of sections of a board or plank.

Well yesterday wood stress nearly made me [email protected] myself.

So there I was, happily slabbing away at some beautiful Eucalyptus (see previous 2 posts). Relief was coursing through me as I neared the end of a cut knowing I could take a few minutes rest and take the pressure off my hands and knees. The end of a slabbing cut is always a little nerve wracking for me as the resistance to the forward pressure is suddenly removed and the hungry, flesh consuming saw chain exits the wood. In a split second I have to change my balance and release the chainsaw trigger. This Euc is seriously hard, so I have to push quite hard to get the Alaskan mill through it, and the pressure release is quite dramatic.

So the chain exited the wood and I started catching my balance when something next to my hip kind-of exploded. I heard a loud bang and felt a small kick against my hip. Well, with the chainsaw shooting out the end of the log, and my balance still only half caught I couldn't take time to evaluate whet had happened. I regained my balance while stopping the machine, switched it off, and placed it on the ground in front of me.

I tried to identify the problem. I wasn't in pain so I thought I was ok, the chainsaw had sounded ok before I switched it off, nothing had fallen out of the tree above me - What was it?

I stood up to get a better view point and there it was - the 50mm thick (2") board had split along 2 thirds of its length.








.

There must have been *HUGE* stresses in the log to rip apart such hard wood as soon as the board separated from the log.

My shaking soon subsided, and I slabbed the rest of the sucker before heading home to a well earned rest.


----------



## hornhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

PG_Zac said:


> *Internal Stresses in Wood*
> 
> We all (should) know that wood naturally has some internal stresses that on occasion cause the wood to warp in various ways. These stresses *NORMALLY* tend to surface during moisture changes or sometimes during removal of sections of a board or plank.
> 
> ...


Wow! Always have to be on Guard! How do you like the alaskan? What size is it and how big is your saw? I have been looking at these and have read mixed reviews. Some say they are ok for softwoods but tiringly slow in harder woods like oak. Glad you're OK.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Internal Stresses in Wood*
> 
> We all (should) know that wood naturally has some internal stresses that on occasion cause the wood to warp in various ways. These stresses *NORMALLY* tend to surface during moisture changes or sometimes during removal of sections of a board or plank.
> 
> ...


Hi Dean,
I made my own Alaskan Mill (see the details here)
I use a Stihl MS 460 chainsaw with a 75cm bar. The Alaskan on the bar gives me 60cm cutting width.

This is the first seriously hard wood I have cut with my rig, and I have to agree that it is tiring and slow. On softer woods it is a pleasure, but can still be a tiring job.

I think it is really worth it, as it is extremely portable and gives a very good quality of cut considering that a chainsaw is a very coarse tool.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*New Zealand Kauri Pine*

So, yesterday while slabbing some Eucalyptus where is was felled in town, our local feller stopped by to ask if I wanted some log sections of a tree they had just felled. When I asked what it was he didn't know, but promised to fine out from one of our local tree experts.

True to his word, he drove by half an hour later and told me it was New Zealand Kauri Pine. I knew nothing about it, but his best chainsaw man told me it was quite hard, and the sample he had with him looked quite attractive. So naturally I said yes please, and they delivered two logs to my home later in the day.

Oh Boy are these ever a pair of logs !!!

Each is about 1.7m long and about 800mm diameter. Apparently Kauri Pine is not a known wood in South Africa and I have never heard of it, and there is no market for it commercially, but it was historically used for ship building, and was highly prized for masts as they are very even grained and generally straight.

Here is an appeal to the Kiwis and Aussies on this site - Does anyone here know anything about this wood and how it behaves under tools? Do you have any suggested uses? I'll be slabbing it soon, and would like to know how thick I should cut it for best use after it has cured.

Cheers.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *New Zealand Kauri Pine*
> 
> So, yesterday while slabbing some Eucalyptus where is was felled in town, our local feller stopped by to ask if I wanted some log sections of a tree they had just felled. When I asked what it was he didn't know, but promised to fine out from one of our local tree experts.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. Would be nice to see a photo of it. They might call it by some other name elsewhere.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *New Zealand Kauri Pine*
> 
> So, yesterday while slabbing some Eucalyptus where is was felled in town, our local feller stopped by to ask if I wanted some log sections of a tree they had just felled. When I asked what it was he didn't know, but promised to fine out from one of our local tree experts.
> 
> ...


*Mike *- I'll try to find a picture of a live Kauri and post it later in a separate blog along with some pics of the wood when I slab the logs.

*Mario *- actually I *DO *have some Irish in my ancestry. 
Fetching it on Monday may be a little early - call me before you leave & I'll tell you if it's ready.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *New Zealand Kauri Pine*
> 
> So, yesterday while slabbing some Eucalyptus where is was felled in town, our local feller stopped by to ask if I wanted some log sections of a tree they had just felled. When I asked what it was he didn't know, but promised to fine out from one of our local tree experts.
> 
> ...


You have got yourself a treasure there. NZ Kauri is an auracaria, related to monkey puzzle and Queensland Hoop pine. It also grows around some pacific islands and malaysia so yours may not be the real McCoy. Used to grow all over the north island until us europeans logged it out for Her majestys royal navy and built all our houses out of it. It works real well with anything from knapped flint to a CNC! Some beautiful work has been done with this when you could get it new, as far as I know there is a logging ban on what little remains so all you can get now is recycled from old buildings. My dad used to turn it into bowls and other items without drama. Providing it,s a good log to start with you should be able to just go nuts on something special and i,m sure you will be pleased with the results. Post the results when your done.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *New Zealand Kauri Pine*
> 
> So, yesterday while slabbing some Eucalyptus where is was felled in town, our local feller stopped by to ask if I wanted some log sections of a tree they had just felled. When I asked what it was he didn't know, but promised to fine out from one of our local tree experts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Kiwi. Look out for my blog sometime this week where I'll post pics of the living tree, the logs, and the wood when I slab the log. Maybe that will be enough for you to tell me if I have the real McCoy or not.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *New Zealand Kauri Pine*
> 
> So, yesterday while slabbing some Eucalyptus where is was felled in town, our local feller stopped by to ask if I wanted some log sections of a tree they had just felled. When I asked what it was he didn't know, but promised to fine out from one of our local tree experts.
> 
> ...


good find


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *New Zealand Kauri Pine*
> 
> So, yesterday while slabbing some Eucalyptus where is was felled in town, our local feller stopped by to ask if I wanted some log sections of a tree they had just felled. When I asked what it was he didn't know, but promised to fine out from one of our local tree experts.
> 
> ...


one of the best all around timbers, really hard to get here, BTW (in NZ) as it is heavily protected.
its easy to finish and easy on the machines. I am not particularly fond of the grain but I have seen some outstanding things made out of it. You can sometimes get here swamp Kauri, which is actually logs that fell into a swamp 15000 years ago and now they mine it. not really relevant, just funny curiosity.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

PG_Zac said:


> *New Zealand Kauri Pine*
> 
> So, yesterday while slabbing some Eucalyptus where is was felled in town, our local feller stopped by to ask if I wanted some log sections of a tree they had just felled. When I asked what it was he didn't know, but promised to fine out from one of our local tree experts.
> 
> ...


Great find. Keep us posted?


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *New Zealand Kauri Pine*
> 
> So, yesterday while slabbing some Eucalyptus where is was felled in town, our local feller stopped by to ask if I wanted some log sections of a tree they had just felled. When I asked what it was he didn't know, but promised to fine out from one of our local tree experts.
> 
> ...


I've slabbed & stickered the first log, and will post the pics soon in a separate posting.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

PG_Zac said:


> *New Zealand Kauri Pine*
> 
> So, yesterday while slabbing some Eucalyptus where is was felled in town, our local feller stopped by to ask if I wanted some log sections of a tree they had just felled. When I asked what it was he didn't know, but promised to fine out from one of our local tree experts.
> 
> ...


lucky find… hard to come by…


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*Eucalyptus Slab Pictures*

Well all 17 metres of Gum tree (see this post) have been sliced and are sitting in my drying room.

In my previous posts I showed some of the beautiful slabs I cut out of logs that would otherwise have landed in the garbage dump, and just for kicks, here are a few more.









.








.








.

And here are some pics of the process.








.








.








.
Now we wait for many months until they are dry enough to be turned into projects.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Eucalyptus Slab Pictures*
> 
> Well all 17 metres of Gum tree (see this post) have been sliced and are sitting in my drying room.
> 
> ...


Hey PG is that white on the second pic sap wood i like the moble sawmill though


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Eucalyptus Slab Pictures*
> 
> Well all 17 metres of Gum tree (see this post) have been sliced and are sitting in my drying room.
> 
> ...


Hey Pommy,

In both the first & second pic the sapwood is the narrow pale band below the slab, and the irregular white area above the slab is just where the sawdust was pulled into the kerf and is compacted onto the grain.

Yeah - I like my portable mill as well. It has given me way more opportunity to get unusual (and cheap) woods that I ever would have had. I made the mill when I moved to the coast because I knew I would have plenty access to "waste" wood.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Eucalyptus Slab Pictures*
> 
> Well all 17 metres of Gum tree (see this post) have been sliced and are sitting in my drying room.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful wood. It's too bad the tree wasn't flat on top as it looked to me that the saw was following the contour of the top and basically cutting waves. Probably not problem if the slabs are cut into shorter lengths. There are so many fantastic woods from Africa! We'll be anxiously awaiting some projects with it in a year or two!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Eucalyptus Slab Pictures*
> 
> Well all 17 metres of Gum tree (see this post) have been sliced and are sitting in my drying room.
> 
> ...


thos are some awesome slabs. looks very wide as well.

touche!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Eucalyptus Slab Pictures*
> 
> Well all 17 metres of Gum tree (see this post) have been sliced and are sitting in my drying room.
> 
> ...


Some great looking wood


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Eucalyptus Slab Pictures*
> 
> Well all 17 metres of Gum tree (see this post) have been sliced and are sitting in my drying room.
> 
> ...


*Mike* - These slabs are flat to within 1mm - picture 4 just looks wavy because the vertical cut face is not straight. The slabs from this log have a wave side-to-side, but up & down is pretty flat.

Sharon - My home-made Alaskan can cut up to 60cm wide max. I cut these logs into 50mm thick slabs.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*Beauty IN the Beast*

So you take one seriously grotty, old, dry, termite ridden, rotting chunk of gumtree (Eucalyptus)








.
Strip off as much of the rot & termite crud as you can with a crowbar








.
Slice it on a bandsaw








.
And admire the beauty within after a little sanding and a quick coat of liquid wax









.
You never can judge a book by its cover


----------



## Jimmy88 (Apr 3, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Beauty IN the Beast*
> 
> So you take one seriously grotty, old, dry, termite ridden, rotting chunk of gumtree (Eucalyptus)
> 
> ...


looks great reminds me i have a couple pieces of wood i should check. cant wait to see the product that its made of.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Beauty IN the Beast*
> 
> So you take one seriously grotty, old, dry, termite ridden, rotting chunk of gumtree (Eucalyptus)
> 
> ...


It's like opening a present


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*First Word-of-Mouth Referral*

I spent several days of the last few weeks slabbing a large Eucalyptus in a very public place (See my Rescued Wood Posts 8, 9, 10 11, 13), and many people stopped by to watch what I was doing, and to question me about my Alaskan Mill.

One of these spectators knows someone who had cut a heavy branch off a Yellowwood tree because it was threatening his home & business. (let's call him Jack) So, Jack is a lover of wood, but not a serious woodworker and he didn't want to dump some beautiful wood. Through his spectator friend he managed to get my phone number and asked me to come visit him to see if his Yellowwood pile was worth trying to mill.

We struck a good deal for both of us - I mill the wood and he gets one or two planks from the larger log after drying (I get all the rest)

Here are 3 of the 5 planks milled from the larger log with my Alaksan








.
and these 4 logs in the foreground are the rest of my payment, plus whatever he doesn't take from the larger log, plus a dozen smaller off-cuts about thigh thick and just under 1m long.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *First Word-of-Mouth Referral*
> 
> I spent several days of the last few weeks slabbing a large Eucalyptus in a very public place (See my Rescued Wood Posts 8, 9, 10 11, 13), and many people stopped by to watch what I was doing, and to question me about my Alaskan Mill.
> 
> ...


I appreciate jack effort - and you're the truly wood rescuer.
What are you thinking to make out this wood? Aren't you going to wait for many years from now unless you have the access to klin drying facility.

Congratulations!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *First Word-of-Mouth Referral*
> 
> I spent several days of the last few weeks slabbing a large Eucalyptus in a very public place (See my Rescued Wood Posts 8, 9, 10 11, 13), and many people stopped by to watch what I was doing, and to question me about my Alaskan Mill.
> 
> ...


cool looking wood


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *First Word-of-Mouth Referral*
> 
> I spent several days of the last few weeks slabbing a large Eucalyptus in a very public place (See my Rescued Wood Posts 8, 9, 10 11, 13), and many people stopped by to watch what I was doing, and to question me about my Alaskan Mill.
> 
> ...


Great story. Love the fact you are rescuing wood from the dump or fire pit. Allways good to give back to those that help you aquire your supplies.

Thanks for posting.

Scrappy


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *First Word-of-Mouth Referral*
> 
> I spent several days of the last few weeks slabbing a large Eucalyptus in a very public place (See my Rescued Wood Posts 8, 9, 10 11, 13), and many people stopped by to watch what I was doing, and to question me about my Alaskan Mill.
> 
> ...


Hi Masrol,
I'm hoping that these planks will be dry in less than 6 months - see my next blog post. I don't have any set ideas on what to make with this wood yet, but it will be posted when it happens.

Scrappy,
All this wood that is being donated to me has been preying on my mind. My values tell me that I should be giving back, and this one is easy - Jack gets part of the haul. All the others are not so easy - I want to make something for each donor out of the wood they donated, but what? We'll figure something out I'm sure.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *First Word-of-Mouth Referral*
> 
> I spent several days of the last few weeks slabbing a large Eucalyptus in a very public place (See my Rescued Wood Posts 8, 9, 10 11, 13), and many people stopped by to watch what I was doing, and to question me about my Alaskan Mill.
> 
> ...


Would you be selling any of that good looking wood?


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *First Word-of-Mouth Referral*
> 
> I spent several days of the last few weeks slabbing a large Eucalyptus in a very public place (See my Rescued Wood Posts 8, 9, 10 11, 13), and many people stopped by to watch what I was doing, and to question me about my Alaskan Mill.
> 
> ...


LittlePaw - Selling the wood is an option I am considering, but that is currently not the intent. I will nevertheless seriously consider any requests from possible buyers.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *First Word-of-Mouth Referral*
> 
> I spent several days of the last few weeks slabbing a large Eucalyptus in a very public place (See my Rescued Wood Posts 8, 9, 10 11, 13), and many people stopped by to watch what I was doing, and to question me about my Alaskan Mill.
> 
> ...


If you have any natural edge slabs 4/4 to 6/4, suitable for end tables, night stands and coffee table, please email me some pictures along with prices, please. I am interested.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *First Word-of-Mouth Referral*
> 
> I spent several days of the last few weeks slabbing a large Eucalyptus in a very public place (See my Rescued Wood Posts 8, 9, 10 11, 13), and many people stopped by to watch what I was doing, and to question me about my Alaskan Mill.
> 
> ...


LittlePaw - I would happily quote you some of these slabs, but the shipping costs from South Africa to the USA would probably be prohibitive.

If you'd seriously like to look into the option, please send me a PM.

Cheers.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *First Word-of-Mouth Referral*
> 
> I spent several days of the last few weeks slabbing a large Eucalyptus in a very public place (See my Rescued Wood Posts 8, 9, 10 11, 13), and many people stopped by to watch what I was doing, and to question me about my Alaskan Mill.
> 
> ...


S. Africa? I didn't know! Yah, the shipping most likely would make it prohibitive. Thanx though. I sure wouldn't mind finding some closer to home. Here in n central Oklahoma, there just aren't a lot of beautiful wood available. So I'm always and constantly looking for anything interesting. Anyone out there know of any good wood source close to Tulsa, OK? I would really like to find one - or two!


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*My Drying Room (Kiln?)*

I don't really think I could call it a Kiln yet, but it is helping the wood to dry a little quicker.

More than a year ago I started building a prototype solar kiln, but didn't finish it for various reasons. Among other reasons, we moved to the farm, and there are more pressing jobs taking up my time.

With all the logs I've been collecting and slabbing, I was running out of under-cover storage for air-drying, and anyway, my prototype kiln was never designed to hold this much wood, let alone the much larger collection of logs that are NOT under cover.








So one day my wife suggested I use "that corner room" which was not my intention, because that room will one day be renovated and rented out as a flatlet. So she says "It will be more than a year before we get to that point, so use it until then."

Behind that red door in the center is my new 5m X 6m drying room








.
Needless to say, I didn't protest any further and took possession of it and started stacking slabbed logs. In that room is a heavy-duty ceiling fan that (despite appearances) still works. So I ripped out the [email protected] ceiling and insulation and attached a thermostat to the fan. Now, any time the temperature in the room reaches 32 degrees C the fan starts blowing. I've walked around in the room when the fan is working, and there is a healthy breeze blowing through the air gaps between all of the slabs.









It gets *very* warm in there on a sunny day, and I can smell the wood moisture in the humid air. This room is definitely going to accelerate the drying process and give me some beauties to work with.

Currently I have the following woods drying in my almost kiln:

True Yellowwood - Podocarpus Latifolius
Outeniqua or Sickle-leaved Yellowwood - Podocarpus Falcatus
Wild Plumb - Harpephyllum Caffrum
Eucalyptus - I don't know which one
.








.








.









Soon to be slabbed and added to the room are:
Flamboyant - Delonix regia
Kauri Pine - (apparently) Agathis Australis

To further accelerate the drying of the logs, I'll be painting the outside of the roof sheets black, and placing the broken windows. After I repair or replace my moisture meter I'll keep a weekly record of the moisture content of the slabs and compare them to some control slabs I'll keep outdoors for air drying. Once I have some tangible results for comparison, I'll post them for your info.

Cheers.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

PG_Zac said:


> *My Drying Room (Kiln?)*
> 
> I don't really think I could call it a Kiln yet, but it is helping the wood to dry a little quicker.
> 
> ...


what an opportunity! Seems like everything says, "I'm a drying room".
Impressive collection of wood.


----------



## Walnutty (Feb 1, 2010)

PG_Zac said:


> *My Drying Room (Kiln?)*
> 
> I don't really think I could call it a Kiln yet, but it is helping the wood to dry a little quicker.
> 
> ...


I like the flitched logs, that'll make matching grain easy.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *My Drying Room (Kiln?)*
> 
> I don't really think I could call it a Kiln yet, but it is helping the wood to dry a little quicker.
> 
> ...


very cool.

not sure it qualifies as a kiln which is a bit oven. but definitely an indoor drying space.

now - since it's indoor. I would recommend leaving some windows/doors open - preferably in 2 opposite directions. as what really dries the wood is air MOVEMENT, and not so much the fact that they are cut down.

there is a whole design theory on staking up lumber for drying, and putting it in piles in consistent distances from one to another to create air tunnels for wind to travel through which helps drying the lumber.

make sure you create some form of air CIRCULATION in there. or the lumber may not dry as consistent, even, and well.

But this looks like a great setup!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *My Drying Room (Kiln?)*
> 
> I don't really think I could call it a Kiln yet, but it is helping the wood to dry a little quicker.
> 
> ...


another idea is to run a dehumidifier with the water pointed outside. That could help get things dry too.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *My Drying Room (Kiln?)*
> 
> I don't really think I could call it a Kiln yet, but it is helping the wood to dry a little quicker.
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie. Sometimes my brain won't stop churning over the possibilities awaiting me.

Walnutty - Grain matching is one of the reasons I stack complete logs, the other main reason is to prevent warping. You can see that some of the logs are strapped while others aren't (I need to buy some more ratchet straps)

Sharon - Before I put the thermostat on the fan, I just left a door & window open, but I wasn't happy with the lack of air through-flow. I've left enough space between the logs for walking around to collect the boards as they are ready. When the fan is running there is a good amount of air flow not only between the logs, but between the slabs of each log. There is a lot of circulation happening, even in the corners of the room, so I expect it should work well enough, and the air is constantly being replaced as the hot air leaks out of the gaps between the wall and the roof.

Hokie - I have thought of a dehumidifier, but decided against it for now. If this was intended as a commercial venture, then I'd go for it. For now though, let's see how the setup performs.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *My Drying Room (Kiln?)*
> 
> I don't really think I could call it a Kiln yet, but it is helping the wood to dry a little quicker.
> 
> ...


More great wood


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *My Drying Room (Kiln?)*
> 
> I don't really think I could call it a Kiln yet, but it is helping the wood to dry a little quicker.
> 
> ...


thanks zac ,

you have a nice simple approach to this .

i'm exited for you ,
all that wood !

here we got pine ,
and mills with the new band saw sleds ,
so it's easier to buy from them .
the cost of doing it myself ,
would keep me from ever finishing my house !

well done !


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *My Drying Room (Kiln?)*
> 
> I don't really think I could call it a Kiln yet, but it is helping the wood to dry a little quicker.
> 
> ...


Thanks David,

The available floor space has dramatically reduced since the last posting. This afternoon I built a small 2nd and 3rd tier to accept my latest slabs, thus leaving enough floor space for the next load next week. Pics to follow in a new post.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*Flamboyant Crotch Anyone?*

No not *that* !! Get your mind above the belt.

Here is the pile of Flamboyant (Delonix Regia) I started slabbing today.








.

And here are some gorgeous crotch pieces from the log to the left of the helmet in the picture above.








.








.








.
This wood is a beautiful creamy yellow colour and is quite soft. Unfortunately the smell is not particularly pleasant - try to imagine a faint after-smell of pine vomit. I know that sounds gross, and it is, but fortunately it is not a strong odour. I wonder how strong the smell will be after the wood is properly dried.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

PG_Zac said:


> *Flamboyant Crotch Anyone?*
> 
> No not *that* !! Get your mind above the belt.
> 
> ...


This is some nice looking wood. I know you have your vacant room to store these slabs in but I keep wondering where you are going to put all this wood! 

But it does look like you are having fun.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

PG_Zac said:


> *Flamboyant Crotch Anyone?*
> 
> No not *that* !! Get your mind above the belt.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous wood, what is the common name of it?


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Flamboyant Crotch Anyone?*
> 
> No not *that* !! Get your mind above the belt.
> 
> ...


Scott - I have to admit that I'm getting more selective about the woods I take on, space will soon become an issue.

Mike - Here in South Africa the tree is called a Flamboyant, in Hawaii it is the Royal Poinciana. According to Wikipedia it is also known as "Krishnachura, Gulmohar, Peacock Flower, Flame of the Forest, Malinche, and Tabachine, and is one of several trees named the Flame tree." So, pick your name.

Mario - If I ever take this slabbing commercial I'll definitely buy or make a larger & stronger milling machine. For now though, this is still a hobby and I can't justify the cost of the machine I really want. I want to earn a reputation as the local mobile miller, and maybe it can become a viable income generator.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Flamboyant Crotch Anyone?*
> 
> No not *that* !! Get your mind above the belt.
> 
> ...


More great wood


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

*Name This Wood ?*

A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.

Does anyone know what this wood is? I suspect it may be Oregon Pine purely because of it's age and where/how is was used. I'd like to know if it worth getting the nails out of it and using it for a project sometime, or if it should stay relegated to the "general construction wood" section of my stock.

*Face Grain*








.








.

*End Grain*








.








.
The tight grained section which is towards the outside of the tree has about 30 growth rings per inch so I guess the tree was old growth.

Thanks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


Looks like douglas fir.
or southern yellow pine.


----------



## sphere (Feb 6, 2010)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


Agreed, my $$ is on DF.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


Douglas Fir, old growth by the ring count.
Outside of the Pacific Northwest it is often called Oregon Pine.
Here in Oregon we just call it Doug Fir.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input guys. I'm pretty sure Southern yellow pine was never imported into South Africa as we have more than enough pine of our own. I suspect (I could be wrong) that Douglas fir also was not generally imported.

Oregon pine on the other hand enjoyed great popularity in the 20's to the 60's and was imported by the boatload mainly for flooring and roof beams in the spate of lower end residential development around the mines.

I don't have personal experience of any of these woods, so I'll take the consensus of the majority.

*PS*
I started my reply before Andy posted. Thanks Andy - so I guess this *IS* Doug Fir *AND* Oregon Pine.

Cool

Thanks.


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


What astounds me is the quality of this lumber…*used as a roof beam!* Incredible. Now I have difficulties to find such a quality even in first grade lumber (here in Italy, not in USA or Canada obviously).


----------



## Norv (Jan 27, 2010)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


Bald Cypress..well over 100 years old


----------



## Norv (Jan 27, 2010)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


Could be a Bald Eagle..but I see no feathers


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


Isn't it interesting to see how international our LJ group is on these postings? To think that lumber of pine is treasured in Italy and thought of as basic construction grade wood in the USA. As I am located in Maryland, redwood and yellow cedar (west coast/Canada) is pricey for my area, yet cherry, maple, poplar, black walnut, oak, are considered common hardwoods. I did spy some decent birdseye maple in HD a few months ago, and failed to purchase it as it was only 1 inch thick (I use 5/4 or thicker stock for my canes.).


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


I would (almost) kill for some decently figured wood like bird's eye Maple, or even better, quilted maple of ANY thickness.

I have to go to a specialist importer about 2 hours drive away to get anything like Maple, Padauk, Oak, Walnut - the stuff you take for granted in the USA. Not only are they a long drive away, they are also expensive.

On the other hand, I have cheap (free) access to Wild Plum, Yellowwood, Litchi, Natal Mahogany - stuff you guys would salivate over.


----------



## tunkvalleycustomwood (Nov 24, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


that my friend is old growth douglas fir what im woundering is how it got to where u livewhat kind of history is behind a wood that is native to the pacific north west ended up in another country


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


Yep…Old growth Douglas Fir, no question.

I bet it's hard as a rock by now as well.


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

PG_Zac said:


> *Name This Wood ?*
> 
> A couple of years ago someone gave me a grotty old roof beam from a demolished building. Two days ago I needed a plank as an Alaskan guide rail and this old beam was just the right size, but needed to be cleaned up to give my jig a smooth ride. This is what showed up after planing and sanding.
> 
> ...


well *mmh*, maybe I was slightly misunderstood: I wasn't referring to any pine, but to Douglas Fir…and not any Douglas Fir, but sound Douglas Fir without knots or other defects. Here such quality lumber was always used for window frames or for matchboarding, not for roof beams


----------

